# "Rip" - New FC



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Congratulations to Cam Clark for his boy, FC Topbrass Linekin's Riptide, earning his title! Congrats also to Jackie Mertens for yet another field trial titled dog to her credit.
OUTSTANDING ACCOMPLISHMENT!

FYI: I believe that this makes the third Golden to get a field trial title this year, including FC Flash (Fuller) and AFC Bailey (Skochenski).

FTGoldens


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow, what an incredible accomplishment! Congratulations to the breeder, owner and handler of this marvelous dog-all of them obviously did a great job


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations to all involved. Good to see that the Goldens are having some success in field trials this year. Rip's picture on k9data brings back memories of our Zeke.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Awesome stuff!!! Scared me, though, I thought you meant R.I.P. instead of RIP!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I'm looking forward to seeing Jackie run her dogs at the FT golden nationals later this month. I've had 2 dogs with a lot of Topbrass in them. I didn't see FC Topbrass Linekin's Riptide in the running, darn. I'd love to see him run.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

hotel4dogs said:


> Awesome stuff!!! Scared me, though, I thought you meant R.I.P. instead of RIP!


:doh:
I worked on the title. Is that better? 
FTGoldens


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, thanks!!!


----------

